# [SOLVED] Openswan & buffer

## GreedyIvan

When a lot of traffic go through ipsec tunnel it stops transmitting for a while. No errors are shown.

If I try to ping a destination in that moment I receive: 

```
connect: No buffer space available.
```

Using 

```
ip xfrm state flush
```

 make openswan continue transmitting immediately.

Is there any way to increase xfrm stack size or make openswan flush it automatically?

Linux Openswan U2.6.39/K3.10.17-gentoo (netkey)Last edited by GreedyIvan on Mon Dec 30, 2013 12:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## GreedyIvan

It was becouse of 

```
net.ipv4.xfrm4_gc_thresh = 1024
```

I increased it to 32768 and tunnel works fine.

----------

